# Which hand do you hold the slingshot in?



## NightKnight

​
*Which hand do you hold the slingshot in?*

In my Right hand - I am Left handed177.91%In my Right hand - I am Right handed5726.51%In my Left hand - I am Right handed11653.95%In my Left hand - I am Left handed94.19%I alternate between hands104.65%Use the Force Luke!62.79%


----------



## NightKnight

How do you shoot?


----------



## stelug

Funny thing I hold bow with right but catty with left. An I am right handed but I think is a matter of dominant eye. For the Bow I used a quite havvy one (55 libs, somethome 60) so it was an obliged chose.


----------



## Inquisitive

Left , i'm right handed


----------



## NightKnight

Wow, 13 votes but no leftys!


----------



## pelleteer

In my left-I'm right handed. Actually, I write, eat, and do a few other things left handed, but everything else I do right handed.


----------



## Chugosh

How do I shoot?
Very poorly indeed.
When I was in slightly more practice, I generally used my same bow technique, drawing to my chin or right cheekbone. Then I'd release and the ball would hit someplace entirely safe for my target.


----------



## Jtslingshoter

Hold it in my left but I am right handed. JT


----------



## Performance Catapults

Intersting how out of all of us that hold the slingshot with our right hand, about 80% more are right handed.


----------



## Flatband

I'm a righty and hold the frame in my left. Flatband


----------



## Tex-Shooter

I am right handed and hold my slingshot in my left hand. I am right eye dominant so my right eye is over the sight line. If you want to know which of your eyes are dominant point your finger at something, close one eye and then the other. The one left open in which you finger does not move is your dominant eye. Tex


----------



## dragonmaster

I dont know my right from my left but I hold my slingshot in this hand


----------



## Redgrange7

I am right handed and hold the slingshot in my right hand. So does my brother, only he does some things lefty.


----------



## ZDP-189

I hold the fork in my left hand out of force of habit, but I'm left eye dominant, so I should switch.


----------



## Chuff

ZDP-189 said:


> I hold the fork in my left hand out of force of habit, but I'm left eye dominant, so I should switch.


Same with me but the other side. As a kid, beforeI knew about eye dominance, I held my catapults in my right hand and still do so now out of habit.
Since finding out right is my dominant eye I tried changing to holding the catty in my left but couldn't really get on with it. Instead I went back to a right hand grip and changed my anchor point to under my chin so my dominant eye can sight straight down the bands. Seems to be working too, just need to practice more.


----------



## fish

Jim Harris said:


> Intersting how out of all of us that hold the slingshot with our right hand, about 80% more are right handed.


its good to see another rightee!

my ergo catapults are 'handed' and 90% of orders are for lefthand holds.


----------



## Dayhiker

Tex-Shooter said:


> I am right handed and hold my slingshot in my left hand. I am right eye dominant so my right eye is over the sight line. If you want to know which of your eyes are dominant point your finger at something, close one eye and then the other. The one left open in which you finger does not move is your dominant eye. Tex


Hmmm, I did not know about the dominant eye thing. Being new to this hobby, I just did what seemed natural and held the slingshot in my right hand.

Now I find out I'm right-eye dominant . . .
Jebus, I just made my first custom, too -- for my right hand!







Now, I'm gonna have to start over, I guess.

... shouldn't have made an ergo


----------



## Deimos

oh no no no Dayhiker.
The hand you feel most comfortable shooting is the hand you should shoot with.


----------



## Dayhiker

Deimos said:


> oh no no no Dayhiker.
> The hand you feel most comfortable shooting is the hand you should shoot with.


Thanks Deimos, but know what? I went out and shot with my left hand for a while and was more accurate right off the bat. And I've been practicing the other way for about three weeks. Think it's best to switch now, before right-handedness gets too ingrained.


----------



## Redgrange7

I'm interested in who alternates between hands. There was only one vote in that category.


----------



## Daveridesbikes

i hold a sling shot in my right hand, but a bow in my left. i am right handed


----------



## hawk2009

I am left handed and hold the slingshot in my righthand I am right eye dominant.


----------



## Ted

If you stand sideways to the target but don't turn your head all the way to the side when aiming, then by anchoring the pouch directly below your dominant eye, it not only lines up with the sight line, you also get a couple extra inches of draw length (and higher speed of the ammo) because your dominant eye is further away from the fork than your other eye.


----------



## lightgeoduck

I hold my slingshot with the extended hand.

LGD


----------



## Bad Company

I'm right handed, right eye dominant, and have always held a bow with my left hand but after starting to shoot a slingshot I realized I was better holding the fork in my right hand.


----------



## WC28

when im shooting a wrist wrocket or bow in my left hand but when im shooting anything else i hold it in my right hand which i found quite akward


----------



## NaturalFork

I hold it with my third arm ......... lol. I am right handed and right eye dominant. So I hold in my left hand.


----------



## lightgeoduck

NaturalFork said:


> I hold it with my third arm ......... lol. I am right handed and right eye dominant. So I hold in my left hand.


LOL, Now thats a video I DON"T want to see 

oh I am left handed and right eye dominant.. I hold mine in my left hand


----------



## Bob Fionda

Hold in right hand and Iìm right hand dominate.


----------



## As8MaN

Right handed, and i hold it with my right hand







.


----------



## crazymike

I am left handed, right eye dominant, I hold the slingshot in left hand the eyes should determan the hand that is used. but this is not etched in stone.... so I dont know if it matters or not?


----------



## trobbie66

I am left handed,left eye dom and hold bow and sling in my left hand.


----------



## Two Hawks

Hold it in my right hand, left is right...


----------



## reppans

Redgrange7 said:


> I'm interested in who alternates between hands. There was only one vote in that category.


Wow, I'm the second vote, and 2 yrs later. I officially turned bi... er, umm, .... "ambi," as of today. I seem to be getting some sort of tendinitis in one elbow, so it's either not shoot much, or try the other side. My slingshot is a asymmetrical, fortunately I have two, so I rebranded one the other way. Amazingly it is not as hard to shoot lefty as I thought it would be, and I'm generally a pretty lame lefty. I still use my dominant right eye though.


----------



## Sofreto

I may have to re-think what I am doing


----------



## Pawpawsailor

I am right-handed and right-eye dominant. I hold my slingshot in my left hand.


----------



## tradspirit

Right handed, right eye dominant, hold with left hand.


----------



## Roman5150

I also alternate. Only occasionally though. I'll start with my left hand and sometimes if it shakes I'll switch. My accuracy is about the same in each hand but I wouldn't say it's great in either. Oh and im left handed and right eye dominant I think.


----------



## Mighty

I am right handed for everything except shooting. I am Left eye dominant. I can shoot my bow or slingshot left or right handed but feel more comfortable shooting lefty. Rifle, shotgun, and pool I gotta shoot lefty. I shoot a pistol with my right hand, but use the left eye.


----------



## Allen Welsh

Im right handed but hold the slingshot in my left hand .
Both me sons hold the slingshot in there right hands.

Cheers
AL


----------



## crazymike

Hold in Left hand right eye dominant also I am left handed so I was built from the factory to shoot the slingshot.


----------



## jimmysworking

Left hand and left handed. Left eyed, as well.


----------



## masonjarbeading

We (Steve and I) are both Left handed so hold the ss in the Right hand.


----------



## BC-Slinger

Hold it in my left hand ,and I am right handed.


----------



## Pele76

Right. I am Right handed with left dominant eye so... must be in right hand


----------



## Forbes

Im right handed and hold my mine in right hand because my right eye is bad


----------



## Forbes

Im right handed and hold my mine in right hand because my right eye is bad


----------



## Shreddi

It has been decades since shooting and I picked up with right naturally but I am going with what I did with a Bow which is left hand and draw with right. I was curious so did search and found this post and notice others do same. Thinking about it makes sense since a bow is close to it and if anyone ever played pool you anchor with left and stroke with right. It is kind of weird at first for me but will be much better in long run. Thanks much for this post.


----------



## Ian

I hold in my right hand and draw with my left because that has always been most comfortable,I aim a slingshot with my left eye and a rifle with my right,I guess I am ambidextrous with my eyes


----------



## ShootnCoastie

I alternate.

65% of the time Left Hand hold, Right Hand draw

35% of the time Right Hand hold, Left Hand draw

I'm very right eye dominant, so when shooting while right hand holding, I squint my right eye ever so slightly, so that my left eye will take over.


----------



## BAT

I shoot with my right hand - I am right handed, and have right dominant eye, so I shoot with both eyes open.

I have tryed to shoot with my left, but I just can´t get it.

Cheers!


----------



## Mrbeaaattie

I'm right handed and hold frame in my right hand I put this down to shooting pistols in competition can shoot left handed but not as precise


----------



## Yosemite Sam

When I first started shooting the sling was in my left and it felt natural. After reading a bunch of posts, I tried holding in my right. It worked ok but I feels better in my left and pulling with my right. I am right handed. Don't know if that makes a difference. I think it is what feels good.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MikmaqWarrior

I'm right-handed and hold my SS in my left hand....I shoot OTT, gangsta, and instinctive - depending on the slingshot I am using and what I am doing (plinking, target, hunting)

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## TomboyForever

I'm new to this and just joined the group. Started practicing less than two weeks ago and have done so almost every day, usually about 45 minutes or so.

I practice with both sides, alternating a few shots on one side and then switching. Am both right-handed and right-eyed...however, I got in the habit of learning new things on both sides when I learned to roll a kayak. IME, it is easier to start hitting the brain both ways early on than waiting a long time. I also noticed that when I actually used both sides for anything, I got better at the nondominant side. But if I didn't keep up the both-sides practice, the dominant side would take over.

So far, there hasn't been a huge difference in accuracy between sides, but it's early still.


----------



## semelis

Right eyed and more or less right handed, I do a lot of things as a lefty, and from my judo times I got the habit of practising things both sides.

No remarkable difference in accuracy so far, but I'm still using more time trying knots and irregular pouches for my contraption than shooting.


----------



## Boden

Depends on where I'm standing/sitting and where the critter is. If it's down to the right I'll hold the frame in my right hand. Down to the left, frame goes in the left hand.


----------



## Sharker

How im shoot, - very badly , i still try figure out, how to aim, for me target float up on fork


----------



## SlipShot

I am consistently right handed in everything I do. Except my left eye is my dominant one, so I hold firearms in my left and bows and slings in my right


----------



## Brian Mincher

Chugosh said:


> How do I shoot?
> Very poorly indeed.
> When I was in slightly more practice, I generally used my same bow technique, drawing to my chin or right cheekbone. Then I'd release and the ball would hit someplace entirely safe for my target.


Lololol, I think we may have a lot in common sir. The first day I swear the only thing I managed to hit twice was my left hand.


----------



## stevekt

I am right handed and right eye dominant. I hold the slingshot in my left hand. I have tried holding it in my right hand and I think I could get accustomed to it with a bit of practice.


----------

